

Valve: an Outside Contender for the Future of “Console” Gaming? - cgarmstrong
http://chasingperfection.co.uk/post/2012/12/08/valve

======
mtgx
If both this "Steam Box" and the PS4 would run on Linux (PS4 at least is
rumored to use the full OpenGL), that would be a great push for Linux gaming.

